# Female ending "-ша"



## Tower of Babel

Привет, всем!
Hello Everyone,

I am wondering whether the forms "докторша" and "секретарша," with the "-ша" ending, are still frequently used in Russian to denote a female working in certain fields, or is this now considered old-fashioned?


----------



## Ptak

It is not old-fashioned at all. It's just colloquial.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Ah, thank you, *Ptak*. I heard the term "женщина-врач," so I mistakenly thought "докторша" was becoming obsolete. Can you provide me with examples of any other words in which the "-ша" ending is used?

And is it acceptable to refer to a female doctor as simply "врач," or should one always say "женщина-врач"?


----------



## Ptak

Simply "врач" (to refer to a female doctor) is ok. But it can depends on the context.




> Can you provide me with examples of any other words in which the "-ша" ending is used?


Пр*е*подша (is a very slang word for женщина-преподаватель)
Деканша
Секретарша (is not that slang...)
Генеральша (means not женщина-генерал, but жена генерала)
Командирша (could mean "женщина, которая командует, распоряжается")
Режиссерша (scornful for женщина-режиссер)
Контролёрша
Билетёрша
Кассирша


----------



## cyanista

Парикмахерша was the first word that came to my mind. And then there is the somewhat exotic атаманша, which I exclusively associate with the cult cartoon "Бременские музыканты".


----------



## Kolan

In the old-fashioned way, if employed with a profession rarely occupied by women in the past, the *-ша* would rather mean a wife (of a respective titleholder), e.g., *профессорша, докторша, генеральша,* etc. But it is not a good style to talk like that.


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> And is it acceptable to refer to a female doctor as simply "врач," or should one always say "женщина-врач"?


Both are correct, unless you want to underline that the physician is female.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Thank you to everyone for the examples of "-ша" words!



Ptak said:


> Simply "врач" (to refer to a female doctor) is ok. But it can depends on the context.





Kolan said:


> Both are correct, unless you want to underline that the physician is female.


So, if I simply use the word "врач," which is grammatically masculine, but the doctor is actually a woman, should I use the masculine or feminine form for the verb? In other words, for a female doctor, do I say "врач сделал операцию" or "врач сделал*а* операцию"?


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> So, if I simply use the word "врач," which is grammatically masculine, but the doctor is actually a woman, should I use the masculine or feminine form for the verb? In other words, for a female doctor, do I say "врач сделал операцию" or "врач сделал*а* операцию"?


Even if the doctor (surgeon) is female, you can say both, however, the second form insists that it was a woman. 

The gender, anyway, could be explained somewhere else contextually if needed.


----------



## Kolan

Add some more 

музыкантша  - quite neutral
аптекарша  - pharmacist, little respect
маникюрша  - profession
гейша - may be true, but


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Even if the doctor (surgeon) is female, you can say both, however, the second form insists that it was a woman.


For me, if one says "врач *сделал* операцию", it means that the doctor is male only. (or a gender of the doctor is just unknown and we suppose he is male)


----------



## Tower of Babel

From the posts in this thread, I realize now that there are actually quite a few words with the ending "-ша." So I searched the Web and found even more examples, such as:

дипломатша
инженерша
космонавтша
министрша
президентша

Do the words above seem like "real" words, or are they somewhat artificial?

If Hillary Clinton becomes the next president of the United States, would she be called "президент Клинтон" or "президентша Клинтон"?

Since there were really two topics going in this thread, I'm starting a new thread on mixed gender agreement.


----------



## Ptak

Tower of Babel said:


> From the posts in this thread, I realize now that there are actually quite a few words with the ending "-ша." So I searched the Web and found even more examples, such as:
> 
> дипломатша
> инженерша
> космонавтша
> министрша
> президентша
> 
> Do the words above seem like "real" words, or are they somewhat artificial?


These words are not common and they sound quite weird. Although in a quick informal speech they can be used... Maybe.



> If Hillary Clinton becomes the next president of the United States, would she be called "президент Клинтон" or "президентша Клинтон"?


Of course, not президентша. But президент only. The word президентша can be only used in an informal conversation with quite scornful nuance.


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> From the posts in this thread, I realize now that there are actually quite a few words with the ending "-ша." So I searched the Web and found even more examples, such as:
> 
> дипломатша
> инженерша
> космонавтша
> министрша
> президентша
> 
> Do the words above seem like "real" words, or are they somewhat artificial?
> 
> If Hillary Clinton becomes the next president of the United States, would she be called "президент Клинтон" or "президентша Клинтон"?
> 
> Since there were really two topics going in this thread, I'm starting a new thread on mixed gender agreement.


Well, there is no rule. I can say that 
*дипломатша, **космонавтша* are definitly out in use, although potentially could be lexical,
*министрша  *is not lexical at all (would be *министерша* in the sense of "wife of a minister" only),
*инженерша* sounds entirely outdated, but could be used if talking about wife of a professional engineer in the past, or somewhat ironically about a woman becoming engineer (freshly graduated, etc).
*президентша -* is colloquial, could mean both wife of a president or a female president, and I am sure H. Clinton would be called names like that in medias if elected (in such a case she would win both nominations ).


----------



## Ptak

Директриса is more formal than директорша.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> Директриса is more formal than директорша.


That's right. A bit less colloquial, I'd say .

ps
Sorry, I accidentally deleted my previous posts. When learning the forum's engine .

This is as it was:
"A bit another case (of the same) is директр*иса*, female director. Also colloquial."


----------



## kaczucha

Hi, I sometimes would like to take part in your discussion. I studied Russian some 30 yrs ago. As I remember , we were talking about the ending [-sha] but as for woman-doctor we used  'врачиха ';  шофёрша, директорша  were 'allowed' that time. I am interesting in translating or, better, interpreting. In my opinion we shouldn't treat the woman as non-sex or male - for me there often could be the way to say the same , avoiding the problem of this THREAD -  "она , как врач ,высококвалифицированная".


----------



## Man-from-Man

Hi, you're absolutely right it may sound a bit strange to use masculine nouns (e.g. врач, директор, водитель) in relation to women. However, in my opinion, it's nothing more than a feature of the language. Moreover, many people already consider such words as the ones which belong to so called 'common gender'.

P.S. Despite the fact that "врачиха" is the word which structure seems more 'politically correct', please do not use it, as it sounds really offensive.


----------



## Kolan

Man-from-Man said:


> P.S. Despite the fact that "врачиха" is the word which structure seems more 'politically correct', please do not use it, as it sounds really offensive.


Yes, it is true, however, this does not mean that "*-иха*" must be avoided with other professions.

E.g., *ткачиха -* used officially, *повариха* - not official, but fairly neutral.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Even though the Russian female noun endings (-иха, -ица, -есса) are still used, are they becoming somewhat less common? I am wondering about this, because the corresponding English ending "-ess" has been slowly becoming less common in the United States, and the language is gradually becoming more gender-neutral. For example, many years ago, a female poet might be called a "poetess," but that word is rarely heard today. Now, such a woman would simply be called a "poet."


----------



## Kolan

Tower of Babel said:


> Even though the Russian female noun endings (-иха, -ица, -есса) are still used, are they becoming somewhat less common?


Not at all. Sometimes it is the only way to express a female profession.

E.g., *поэт* could only be male. It just does not sound well: *она - известный поэт *You have to say: *она - известная поэтесса*.

The same would be for *ткач - ткачиха*, or for *воспитатель - воспитательница*.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> E.g., *поэт* could only be male. It just does not sound well: *она - известный поэт *


*
*Может не так сильно?
Цветаевское "Моим стихам, написанным так рано, / что и не знала я, *что* *я* - *поэт"

*и по сей день звучит вполне по-русски.  
Or not?


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> E.g., *поэт* could only be male. It just does not sound well: *она - известный поэт *You have to say: *она - известная поэтесса*.


Oh, I'm sorry, but I think you are wrong again. *Поэт* can be female too. *Она - известный поэт* is absolutely ok. You can check it with Google, for example "Цветаева поэт".



tram-pam-pam said:


> [/i][/b]Может не так сильно?
> Цветаевское "Моим стихам, написанным так рано, / что и не знала я, *что* *я* - *поэт"*
> 
> и по сей день звучит вполне по-русски.
> Or not?


I agree with tram-pam-pam. It sounds вполне по-русски.


----------



## Nanon

And it will work as well with "Aхматова поэт"... to have a second proof


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> [/i][/b]Может не так сильно?
> Цветаевское "Моим стихам, написанным так рано, / что и не знала я, *что* *я* - *поэт"*
> 
> и по сей день звучит вполне по-русски.
> Or not?


Она пишет о себе, и тут уж ничего не поделаешь, как хочет, так и называет. Но мы обсуждаем названия профессий.

Дело в том, что в данном случае речь идёт о призвании поэта, а не о профессии. С профессией поэта такой оборот не получается.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> You can check it with Google, for example "Цветаева поэт".


_Гуглить_, вообще-то, следует осторожно. Например, погуглите на "зделать". 

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=fr&q=%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta=

un total d'environ *687 000* pour *зделать* (*0,14* secondes)

Печально это, девушки...


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> *Поэт* can be female too. *Она - известный поэт* is absolutely ok. You can check it with Google, for example "Цветаева поэт".
> 
> I agree with tram-pam-pam. It sounds вполне по-русски.


Погуглил...

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=fr&q=%22%D0%9E%D0%BD%D0%B0+-+%D1%85%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%88%D0%B8%D0%B9+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%8D%D1%82%22&btnG=Rechercher&meta=

Выпала отрыжка из 51 косноязычных блоггеров и иных, постящих бездумно и бездуховно. Будем их ставить в пример?

un total d'environ *51* pour *"Она - хороший поэт"* (*0,48* secondes)

*"Она - известный поэт" -* ещё хуже*.*
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=fr&q="Она+-+известный+поэт"&btnG=Rechercher&meta=
*4* pour *"Она - известный поэт"*. (*0,18* secondes), причём одна (самая первая) - на меня самого 

По правде сказать, Гугль хорош только для того, чтобы вытащить конкретную ссылку. Статистика Гугля полна несообразностей, и я бы не стал на неё опираться как на аргумент.


----------



## Ptak

В гугле можно найти и приличные источники. Зачем принимать во внимание безымянных блоггеров? Там есть и достойные доверия цитаты. Но я не буду их приводить, мне лень, да и Вы все равно останетесь при своем мнении.
Я же продолжаю настаивать, что *поэт can be female* легко!


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> В гугле можно найти и приличные источники. Зачем принимать во внимание безымянных блоггеров? Там есть и достойные доверия цитаты. Но я не буду их приводить, мне лень, да и Вы все равно останетесь при своем мнении.
> Я же продолжаю настаивать, что *поэт can be female* легко!


Так вы, стало быть, скажете легко *поэт Ахматова*? И вам это не резанёт слух?

Я уточню: вы, вероятно, путаете профессию (*поэт/поэтесса*, здесь разделено чётко по полу) и поэтическое призвание (призвание *поэта*, не поэтессы). Во всех некосноязычных примерах с того же Гугля, где о женщине говорится "поэт", речь идёт о её призвании.

Выше приводился пример Цветаевой. Называя себя поэтом, она может иметь в виду только рано обнаружившееся призвание, так как в возрасте, в котором она начала писать, о профессиях говорить бессмысленно. О таланте, призвании - пожалуйста (но только нельзя сказать _призвание поэтессы )_


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> Так вы, стало быть, скажете легко *поэт Ахматова*?


Вполне может быть. Зависит от контекста.
Зато я легко скажу _*она - известный поэт*._

Above, you wrote "*поэт* could only be male". You were wrong. That's it. Contexts can be various. That's another point.



> Выше приводился пример Цветаевой. Называя себя поэтом, она может иметь в виду только рано обнаружившееся призвание, так как в возрасте, в котором она начала писать, о профессиях говорить бессмысленно.


Говорить о стихосложении как о _профессии_ вообще бессмысленно по большому счету. Это почти всегда именно _призвание_. Поэтому-то и звучит нормально по отношению как к мужчине, так и к женщине.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Above, you wrote "*поэт* could only be male". You were wrong. That's it. Contexts can be various. That's another point.
> 
> Говорить о стихосложении как о _профессии_ вообще бессмысленно по большому счету. Это почти всегда именно _призвание_. Поэтому-то и звучит нормально по отношению как к мужчине, так и к женщине.


Отнюдь не бессмысленно, если мы говорим о профессиях (поэт, литератор, писатель вообще), а мы говорим именно о них. Наглядно разницу профессии с призванием может продемонстрировать такой пример:

*"Поэтесса *Цветаева - это *поэт* по велению сердца".

Здесь всё окончательно расставлено по местам.

Поэтому я и написал, что "*поэт* could only be male" в рамках дискуссии о названиях профессий. Контекст нам задан при создании темы.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Вполне может быть. Зависит от контекста.
> Зато я легко скажу _*она - известный поэт*._


Верно. При этом контекстом будет призвание, а не профессия.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Со сказанным про _призвание (поэта)_ - соглашусь. 
Опять же из старой советсвой песни (в исп. опять же А.Пугачевой): "Но я - *артист*, я повторю. Спою судьбу на "бис" ...".
Это тоже про призвание.

Тем не менее (!), фраза "*поэт* could only be male" в русском языке понимается как сказанная не про призвание, а _про пол _носителя профессии.
ps
И/или предполагает, что *поэт* и *поэтэсса* - _разные_ профессии. Одна мужская, другая - женская.


----------



## Ptak

Kolan said:


> если мы говорим о профессиях, а мы говорим именно о них.


Почему Вы так в этом уверены? Кто - мы? Лично я говорю не о профессиях. Поэт - вообще всегда призвание, и профессией в привычном смысле этого слова быть не может.



> Контекст нам задан при создании темы.


Контекст может легко меняться внутри самой темы. Автор темы вроде не писал, что он хочет говорить _только_ о профессиях?
Что касается Цветаевой - я почти никогда не слышала и не читала, чтобы ее называли _поэтессой_. Мне это даже немного ухо царапает.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Контекст может легко меняться внутри самой темы. Автор темы вроде не писал, что он хочет говорить _только_ о профессиях?


Ну хорошо, это я задал такой контекст своим первым постом о поэтах и поэтессах, когда с *-ша* покончили и автор оживил тему новым вопросом.





Kolan said:


> Not at all. Sometimes it is the only way to express *a female profession*.


Однако вы уводите дискуссию в общее.

И, как видите, если рассуждать вообще, то получаются противоречивые результаты.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Что касается Цветаевой - я почти никогда не слышала и не читала, чтобы ее называли _поэтессой_. Мне это даже немного ухо царапает.


Как член Союза писателей, она могла быть только поэтессой. "Поэт" в данном употреблении звучит косноязычно.


----------



## Tower of Babel

Ой, любезные мои русскоязычные соседи по форуму! Спорить не надо!

I am sorry if I didn't offer enough context for the word "poet." Honestly, I didn't think much about the specific context, because in English, one doesn't use different words to express "*призвание*" (calling) versus "*профессия*" (profession). For example, in English, one would say:
Even when she was young, the girl felt that her true calling was as a poet. As an adult, she did indeed become a famous poet.​​So you see, in English, the same word "poet" is used for both the "calling" and the "profession." Since there is no difference in English, it didn't occur to me that there might be a difference in another language.  


Now, for Russian speakers who are interested in the corresponding current English usage of female forms, I have made the following list of words ending in "-ess" that are now basically obsolete in American English today. Americans would recognize these words in writing, but they are virtually non-existent in conversation:authoress
adventuress
conductress
directress
huntress
laundress
murderess
poetess
postmistress
shepherdess
taskmistress​So, while "*директриса*" may be current in Russian, its English counterpart, "*directress*," is obsolete (instead, we would say, "That woman is the *director* of the program").

In fact, although you may still find the words above in your English dictionary, they are now so unusual that if you said them in conversation, they would probably cause laughter or else bring the response, "What did you say?" because the hearer would not immediately understand the word you said.


----------

